# Still have Sub routes in Romulus, Novi/Farmington Hills, Highland MI



## YourWay (Sep 10, 2015)

Your Way Property Services still has sites available for experienced subcontractors. Click on PDF for more information, go to our website www.yourwaypropertyservices.com or call Andrea at 248-676-8508.
Thanks!


----------

